# Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!



## eRaTitan (25. Juni 2016)

*Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*

_*n'Abend,*

frage steht eigentlich schon oben. 


Auf meiner Insel ist alles komplett vollgebaut, ich möchte auf der anderen Insel auch eine Kolonie errichten nur wie geht das?

• Und was brauch ich um Brücken zu bauen, ich kann sie schon auswählen nur mir fehlt ein Rohstoff.




MfG,
TITAN
_


----------



## BiosShock (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*

Du fährst einfach mit deinem Schiff zur Insel die du haben willst und nimmst sie in Besitz. Der rest geht dann von alleine


----------



## eRaTitan (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*



BiosShock schrieb:


> Du fährst einfach mit deinem Schiff zur Insel die du haben willst und nimmst sie in Besitz. Der rest geht dann von alleine



_Mit dem kleinen Boot das man anfangs hat?_  
_
Dann geht das nicht ^^ ._


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> _Mit dem kleinen Boot das man anfangs hat?_
> _
> Dann geht das nicht ^^ ._



In der Arche kannst ein neues Start-Boot anfordern, sofern das alte kaputt ist, oder aber du baust eine Werft und baust da ein neues.


----------



## eRaTitan (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In der Arche kannst ein neues Start-Boot anfordern, sofern das alte kaputt ist, oder aber du baust eine Werft und baust da ein neues.



_Arche? Welche Arche?

Das große ding was im Wasser schwimmt oder das kleine Boot?

Beides geht nicht. Ich kann da nix auswählen oder zu irgend einer Insel führen, da passiert nix.

*EDIT: 

*Normalerweise ist da ein Gebäude abgebildet was noch nicht gebaut ist am rand der Insel.

Nur dort ist es nicht so. Da sind nur 3 Inseln miteinander Verbunden, unteranderm auch meine.
_


----------



## Ion (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*

Entweder bist du in der Kampagne noch nicht weit genug dafür, oder du musst Brücken bauen. 
Den traditionellen "Kontor" gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## eRaTitan (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*



Ion schrieb:


> Entweder bist du in der Kampagne noch nicht weit genug dafür, oder du musst Brücken bauen.
> Den traditionellen "Kontor" gibts nicht mehr.


_
Ich hab ne Firma erstellt.

Ist das die Kampagne?

Spiele auf der zweiten Insel. _


----------



## Ion (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*

Ja, es gibt ja nur noch das Hauptspiel.
Wie weit bist du in der Hauptmission fortgeschritten?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*

Um die Brücke zur nächsten Insel bauen zu können, musst du deinen Raumhafen ausbauen. Dazu musst du in der Eislandschaft eine Siedlung anlegen und Rohstoffe abbauen.


----------



## eRaTitan (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Um die Brücke zur nächsten Insel bauen zu können, musst du deinen Raumhafen ausbauen. Dazu musst du in der Eislandschaft eine Siedlung anlegen und Rohstoffe abbauen.



_Mh. Komisch.  Ich bin da noch gar nicht. Meine ganze Insel ist voll, hat jemand Tipps? _


----------



## Ion (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*

_



			Ich bin da noch gar nicht
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Wie wäre es dann, mit der Hauptstory weiter zu spielen und die Missionen zu erfüllen?


----------



## eRaTitan (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anno 2205 / Wie Baut man an einem Küstenbauplatz?!*



Ion schrieb:


> _
> Wie wäre es dann, mit der Hauptstory weiter zu spielen und die Missionen zu erfüllen?_


_

Tue ich. ^^ Bin anscheinend zu schnell._


----------

